# Offshore freeport texas



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking to put a crew together for thursday, Leaving out off freeport... Looking to target aj, grouper and beliners. Day trip around 60 miles out.... Pm if interested, hope the window holds for that day.


----------



## scubaman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would have gone but to little notice. Next time? 713-475-1186 scubaman


----------

